# Some HDR shots of mine.



## ceejtank (Sep 28, 2011)

Let me know what you think. I like how they are, figured I would share and get outside perspective.
1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## ann (Sep 28, 2011)

nothing there.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 28, 2011)

Deleted them.


----------



## 889Media (Sep 28, 2011)

Why bother to make a thread if you was going to delete the pics you wanted feedback on??


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 29, 2011)

889Media said:


> Why bother to make a thread if you was going to delete the pics you wanted feedback on??


Because someone told him his horizon was off balance and he threw a fit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 29, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> Because someone told him his horizon was off balance and he threw a fit.



Who said that, and when?


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 29, 2011)

889Media said:


> Why bother to make a thread if you was going to delete the pics you wanted feedback on??



I didn't like the C&C is true, however art is in the eye of the beholder.  I chose to remove them, and do not have teh ability to delete the thread.  So removing the pictures was the only way to ignore them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't get it.  You post photos for C&C, no one can see them because they're removed, then you say you didn't like the comments..... what comments?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FWIW, it's well with your purview to ask a mod or admin to remove the thread.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 29, 2011)

"...eye of the beholder" is a pathetic excuse. Crooked horizons is something that just ruins a shot, even if it's great, because it's so elementary. A shot with a crooked horizon is just newb-ish. 

And yes, it happens to me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm sure there's some stuff in The Louvre I wouldn't care for.

But I seriously doubt the curators will remove an exhibit just because some people don't like it.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 29, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I don't get it. You post photos for C&C, no one can see them because they're removed, then you say you didn't like the comments..... what comments?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was on a diff thread.  But was a few pics a few different threads.  I saw the kind C&C here, didn't want my pics up anymore.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 29, 2011)

Just remember ceejtank, that any C&C given is strictly the personal opinions of people sorta like yourself. If you dont want to hear anything except how good you are then I guess its best not to post your pics. But with that attitude you arent going to learn much.


----------



## dom yo (Sep 29, 2011)

+1 for thinking you are going to be the next big thing in photography so you post pictures asking for C&C only expecting to get raging reviews, and then you take them down because someone says you have crooked horizons. Going from that, I'm sure there were a lot of other very helpful critiques that you completely missed because you took them down. The only way you are going to get better at anything is if you practice and learn from people who have been in your situation before. Critique is meant for you to strive harder, not for you to run and hide. No one here is going to tell you that you should stop doing photography, we are here to help.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/258149-few-shots-maine-weekend.html#post2355936

No one gave unkind C&C in this thread. You were told that the horizons were a bit tilted and then you became a condescending know it all. You asked for it. Learn from it and move on.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2011)

So the horizon wasn't level and the WB was off.  Whop-de-doo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Think how bad you'd feel if everyone said your pix _looked like crap_.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 30, 2011)

Now we will never know.


----------

